# Which file do I edit?



## Desreguard (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey all, this probably a real newb question, but i just installed Xorg and Xfce, which file do I edit to get Xfce to start automatically? I think I know the command just forget which file. Or just point me in the direction of finding the information. Thx


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2011)

The Handbook section on xdm.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2011)

XFCE doesn't start automatically. You'll need to use GDM, XDM or my personal favorite x11/slim.


----------

